# Αγχώδεις Διαταραχές - Φοβίες > Stress, Αγχος, Φόβος, Γενικευμένη Αγχώδης Διαταραχή >  Αδυναμία,ζάλη,τάση για λιποθυμία!!

## AlxX_GGMU3

Γεια χαρά σε όλους!!!Είμαι νέο μέλος αν και διαβάζω καιρό το φόρουμ...
Θα κάνω μια σύντομη περιγραφή αρχικά του τι μου συμβαίνει τα τελευταία χρόνια και μετά θα περάσω στο τωρινό πρόβλημα...
Εδώ και μερικά χρόνια έχω αρρωστοφοβία,νοσοφοβία,είμ αι υποχόνδριος...Όχι δεν μου τα έχει διαγνώσει κάποιος αυτά,αλλά κάνει μπάμ...
Όλα ξεκίνησαν τις αρχές του 2011 όπου ξεκίνησε μια αλυσίδα(φαύλος κύκλος)συμπτωμάτων εναλλάξ όπως πόνοι στο θώρακα,περίεργος παλμός,ενοχλήσεις στο κεφάλι,δύσπνοια κτλ κτλ με αποτέλεσμα να τρέχω στους γιατρούς και τα νοσοκομεία,να μου δημιουργούνται φοβίες πως πάσχω από κάτι σοβαρό,να με πιάνει άγχος και να φοβάμαι για το παραμικρό σύμπτωμα ή οτιδήποτε έχει σχέση με την υγεία...Να κρατάει πχ λίγες μέρες παραπάνω ένα κρύωμα και να μου έρχονται στο μυαλό τα χειρότερα...
Αναφορικά να πω ότι σε όσους γιατρούς πήγα αυτά τα 4 χρόνια και κάνοντας εξετάσεις,δεν έχει βρεθεί κάτι αξιόλογο πέρα από λίγο ψηλότερη πίεση απ το κανονικό,έκτακτες συστολές,όζο στο θυροηδή,κάποιες φορές αυξημένα λεμφοκύτταρα στις αιματολογικές(με αποτέλεσμα να φοβάμαι πως έχω λευχαιμία λολ),και κάτι με το ιγμόριο άνευ σημασίας όπως μου είχαν πει όταν έκανα μαγνιτική εγκεφάλου πρόσφατα για τον λόγο που θα εξηγήσω παρακάτω...Επίσης έχω και γαστροοισοφαγική παλυνδρόμηση(καούρες)και είναι το μόνο που δεν έχω κοιτάξει..
Τέλος να αναφέρω ότι πρόπερσι είχα κάνει μια απόπειρα να πάω σε ψυχίατρο,μου έγραψε μια θεραπεία με αντικαταθλιπτικό την οποία δεν άρχισα ποτέ γιατί μπήκα στο ίντερνετ και διάβασα κάτι παρενέργειες με αρρυθμίες που είχε αυτό...
Το πρόβλημά μου και ο κυριότερος λόγος που γράφω τον τελευταίο αρκετό καιρό(3 μήνες πρπ)όπως καταλάβατε και απ τον τίτλο είναι η αδυναμία,η ατονία και η τάση για λιποθυμία(δεν έχω λιποθυμήσει ποτέ)...Σχεδόν καθημερινά αντιμετωπίζω αδυναμία,ελαφριά ζάλη με βαρύ κεφάλι όταν περπατάω,ενώ η τάσης για λιποθυμία μου έρχονται πιο αραιά 1,2 την εβδομάδα...Να πω ότι μου είχε παρουσιαστεί και παλαιότερα αλλά δεν ήταν κάτι μόνιμο πλέον στην ζωή μου όπως τώρα....
Άλλα στοιχεία είναι πως όταν το παθαίνω δεν έχω ούτε ταχυπαλμία,ούτε πόνο στο στήθος δλδ άλλα συμπτώματα που συμβαίνουν σε κρίσεις πανικού...Ίσα ίσα παρατηρώ ότι οι παλμοί μου και η πίεσή μου ναι μεν είναι στα επιτρεπτά όρια αλλά έχουν χαμηλές τιμές για τα δικά μου δεδομένα...Επίσης πολλές φορές εκείνη την ώρα έχω και κάτι μικρές συσπάσεις σε διάφορα μέρη του σώματος,αλλά και ένα ελαφρύ βάρος στα πόδια και στα χέρια...
Τέλος στις ακραίες περιπτώσεις που μου έρχεται και τάση για λιποθυμία νιώθω για δευτερόλεπτα σαν να μην μπορώ να ελέγχω τα χέρια μου και ένα μούδιασμα γενικά στο πρόσωπο...κτλ,κτλ...Ξαπλώνω αμέσως και δεν μου περνάει εύκολα,νιώθω ότι "θα σβήσω"για αρκετά λεπτά...Όταν υποχωρεί η τάση,φυσικά μένει η αδυναμία,η εξάντληση και μεγαλώνει και ο φόβος...
Είχα πάει σε νευρολόγο πριν ένα μήνα,έκανα μαγνιτική εγκεφάλου και είχε βγει καθαρή...Αυτός εμένα μου λέει άγχος...Εμένα όμως μου έχει κολλήσει πως ναι μεν απέκλεισα ότι οφείλεται σε θέμα εγκεφάλου αλλά διαβάζοντας(κλασσικά)στο ίντερνετ ότι μπορεί να πάσχω από διάφορα άλλα όπως καρδιακό πρόβλημα,παθήσεις αιματολογικές κτλ κτλ κτλ....Είχα πει να μην ξαναπάω σε καρδιολόγο ή παθολόγο για μια απ τα ίδια και τις ίδιες εξετάσεις λόγο και των άλλων συμπτωμάτων που είχα παλαιότερα αλλά τώρα μου φαίνεται ότι θα ξαναπάω μιας και αυτό το πρόβλημα δεν το είχα παλιά έτσι μόνιμα όταν τους είχα επισκεφτεί....
Αυτό που θέλω να ρωτήσω είναι εάν έχει και άλλος το ίδιο πρόβλημα με μένα τόσο καθημερινά και αν έχει βγάλει άκρη...
Επίσης αξίζει να ξαναδοκιμάσω και για αυτό εκστρατεία με παθολόγο,καρδιολόγο,εξετάσ εις κτλ..??Η είναι συμπτώματα ψυχιατρικής φύσης οπότε να πάω κατευθείαν εκεί?(έτσι και αλλιώς κάποια στιγμή θα το κάνω γιατί δεν μπορώ να ζω άλλο με τις φοβίες μου)..
Έχω σαλτάρει πια,ειδικά αυτό το τελευταίο που μου συμβαίνει μου έχει εκτοξεύσει τις φοβίες μου με την υγεία στα ύψη,πλέον δυσκολεύομαι και να μείνω μόνος επειδή φοβάμαι μην μου συμβεί κάτι και δεν θα είναι κάποιος να καλέσει βοήθεια,κάποιος να με μαζέψει και να με τρέξει στα νοσοκομεία(εάν δεν μπορέσω)...Σκέφτομαι "εάν λιποθυμίσω τι θα γίνει?"(μένω μόνος μου)
ΥΓ:Είμαι 30 ετών
ΥΓ2:Συγνώμη για το κουραστικό μήνυμα σε έκταση και όχι καλά δομημένο(λόγο του φόβου που έχω και αυτή τη στιγμή που γράφω...

----------


## AlxX_GGMU3

Να προσθέσω και δυο τρια ακόμα στοιχεία...
Μου συμβαίνει πολλές φορές κάνοντας μια δροαστηριότιτα για αρκετή ώρα...Όμως μου συμβαίνει και χωρίς να κάνω και τίποτα...
Με είχε πιάσει μια φορά και στο μπάνιο τάση για λιποθυμία,ένιωσα ακόμα και σκοτοδύνη,βγήκα άρον άρον με τα νερά και ξάπλωσα βρεγμένος στο κρεβάτι...Από τότε όποτε μπαίνω να κάνω μπάνιο μπαίνω γεμάτος φόβο και με πιάνει αδυναμία εκείνη την στιγμή...
Ευτυχώς μαρέσει η καθαριότητα και δεν το έχω κόψει...
Για την αδυναμία τώρα το τσιγάρο πχ μου την επιδηνώνει όταν την έχω,αντίθετα όταν θα πιω καμιά μπύρα με τονώνει...Και ρωτάω..Αν ήταν σοβαρό θέμα υγείας,το αλκοόλ δεν θα με έκανε χειρότερα εκείνη την στιγμή?

----------


## Frozen78

> Να προσθέσω και δυο τρια ακόμα στοιχεία...
> Μου συμβαίνει πολλές φορές κάνοντας μια δροαστηριότιτα για αρκετή ώρα...Όμως μου συμβαίνει και χωρίς να κάνω και τίποτα...
> Με είχε πιάσει μια φορά και στο μπάνιο τάση για λιποθυμία,ένιωσα ακόμα και σκοτοδύνη,βγήκα άρον άρον με τα νερά και ξάπλωσα βρεγμένος στο κρεβάτι...Από τότε όποτε μπαίνω να κάνω μπάνιο μπαίνω γεμάτος φόβο και με πιάνει αδυναμία εκείνη την στιγμή...
> Ευτυχώς μαρέσει η καθαριότητα και δεν το έχω κόψει...
> Για την αδυναμία τώρα το τσιγάρο πχ μου την επιδηνώνει όταν την έχω,αντίθετα όταν θα πιω καμιά μπύρα με τονώνει...Και ρωτάω..Αν ήταν σοβαρό θέμα υγείας,το αλκοόλ δεν θα με έκανε χειρότερα εκείνη την στιγμή?


Καλημέρα!
Όλα αυτά που περιγράφεις είναι καθαρά-για μένα-αποτέλεσμα άγχους!Πίστεψε με τα έχω περάσει και εγώ και υπάρχουν στιγμές που ακόμα τα περνάω. Σήμερα ας πούμε είμαι κομμάτια. Ηρέμησε.....

----------


## AlxX_GGMU3

Καλημέρα frozen78,ευχαριστώ για τον χρόνο σου...Αντιμετώπισες ή αντιμετωπίζεις το συγκεκριμένο που περιγράφω με την σχεδόν καθημερινή αδυναμία και ζάλη και πολλές φορές και τάση για λιποθυμία?Με τον τρόπο που περιγράφω?Αν ναι τι έκανες και πως το αντιμετώπισες..?Πια πράγματα απέκλεισες ώστε να βγάλεις το συμπέρασμα ότι οφείλεται σε άγχος?

----------


## Frozen78

> Καλημέρα frozen78,ευχαριστώ για τον χρόνο σου...Αντιμετώπισες ή αντιμετωπίζεις το συγκεκριμένο που περιγράφω με την σχεδόν καθημερινή αδυναμία και ζάλη και πολλές φορές και τάση για λιποθυμία?Με τον τρόπο που περιγράφω?Αν ναι τι έκανες και πως το αντιμετώπισες..?Πια πράγματα απέκλεισες ώστε να βγάλεις το συμπέρασμα ότι οφείλεται σε άγχος?


Εγώ ακολουθω ακόμα φαρμακευτική αγωγή. Είχα και εγώ συνεχή ζάλη και ατονία και αδυναμία. Και έχω και ακόμα όχι ωστόσο κάθε μέρα. Αφού έχουν αποκλειστεί οργανικά αίτια τότε είναι σίγουρα άγχος.Σήμερα πώς είσαι?

----------


## AlxX_GGMU3

Νιώθω λίγο αδυναμία πάλι για την ώρα...Θα δούμε στην συνέχεια της ημέρας...
Έχω αποκλήσει αίτιο απ τον εγκέφαλο έχοντας κάνει πρόσφατα μαγνιτική εγκεφάλου...Παθολογικά ή καρδιολογικά δεν έχουν αποκλιστεί με την έννοια ότι έχω πάνω από 5 μήνες να επισκεφτώ τέτοιον γιατρό και όταν το έκανα ήταν για άλλα θέματα που περιέγραψα στην αρχή του αρχικού μου ποστ...Αυτό το έχω εδώ και τρεις μήνες περίπου...Οπότε ίσως πρέπει να ξανακοιτάξω και αυτά...Τι λες και συ?
Σε ψυχίατρο πάντως θα πάω κάποια στιγμή σίγουρα,καθώς ακόμα και οργανικά να είναι τα συμπτώματα,έχω μεγάλη φοβία με την υγεία,πρέπει να πάψω να φοβάμαι...
Έχω δοκιμάσει κάτι βαλεριάνες κάτι βότανα κτλ και δεν με πιάνουν δυστυχώς...
Για το συγκεκριμένο εσένα ο ψυχίατρος τι σου έγραψε?Αγχολιτικά ή αντικαταθληπτικά?Εγώ σκέψου ένας λόγος που έχω αργήσει τόσο να πάω σε τέτοιο γιατρό είναι ότι φοβάμαι αυτά τα φάρμακα,λόγο των παρενεργειών που διαβάζω πως έχουν..

----------


## Frozen78

> Νιώθω λίγο αδυναμία πάλι για την ώρα...Θα δούμε στην συνέχεια της ημέρας...
> Έχω αποκλήσει αίτιο απ τον εγκέφαλο έχοντας κάνει πρόσφατα μαγνιτική εγκεφάλου...Παθολογικά ή καρδιολογικά δεν έχουν αποκλιστεί με την έννοια ότι έχω πάνω από 5 μήνες να επισκεφτώ τέτοιον γιατρό και όταν το έκανα ήταν για άλλα θέματα που περιέγραψα στην αρχή του αρχικού μου ποστ...Αυτό το έχω εδώ και τρεις μήνες περίπου...Οπότε ίσως πρέπει να ξανακοιτάξω και αυτά...Τι λες και συ?
> Σε ψυχίατρο πάντως θα πάω κάποια στιγμή σίγουρα,καθώς ακόμα και οργανικά να είναι τα συμπτώματα,έχω μεγάλη φοβία με την υγεία,πρέπει να πάψω να φοβάμαι...
> Έχω δοκιμάσει κάτι βαλεριάνες κάτι βότανα κτλ και δεν με πιάνουν δυστυχώς...
> Για το συγκεκριμένο εσένα ο ψυχίατρος τι σου έγραψε?Αγχολιτικά ή αντικαταθληπτικά?Εγώ σκέψου ένας λόγος που έχω αργήσει τόσο να πάω σε τέτοιο γιατρό είναι ότι φοβάμαι αυτά τα φάρμακα,λόγο των παρενεργειών που διαβάζω πως έχουν..


Θεωρώ ότι πρέπει να επισκεφτείς ψυχίατρο μόνο και όχι κάποιον άλλον γιατρό. Σε εμένα τα φάρμακα δεν είχαν παρενέργειες πέραν από λίγη υπνηλία το πρώτο χρονικό διάστημα (9ος/2014).
Με βοήθησαν πολύ και σκέψου ότι έπαιρνα εξ αρχής μικρή δόση την οποία μου έχει μειώσει κι άλλο πλέον. Η διάγνωση για μένα ήταν Αγχώδης Διαταραχή και όχι κατάθλιψη. Πίστεψε με τα περνάω και εγώ αυτά...

----------


## Frozen78

> Νιώθω λίγο αδυναμία πάλι για την ώρα...Θα δούμε στην συνέχεια της ημέρας...
> Έχω αποκλήσει αίτιο απ τον εγκέφαλο έχοντας κάνει πρόσφατα μαγνιτική εγκεφάλου...Παθολογικά ή καρδιολογικά δεν έχουν αποκλιστεί με την έννοια ότι έχω πάνω από 5 μήνες να επισκεφτώ τέτοιον γιατρό και όταν το έκανα ήταν για άλλα θέματα που περιέγραψα στην αρχή του αρχικού μου ποστ...Αυτό το έχω εδώ και τρεις μήνες περίπου...Οπότε ίσως πρέπει να ξανακοιτάξω και αυτά...Τι λες και συ?
> Σε ψυχίατρο πάντως θα πάω κάποια στιγμή σίγουρα,καθώς ακόμα και οργανικά να είναι τα συμπτώματα,έχω μεγάλη φοβία με την υγεία,πρέπει να πάψω να φοβάμαι...
> Έχω δοκιμάσει κάτι βαλεριάνες κάτι βότανα κτλ και δεν με πιάνουν δυστυχώς...
> Για το συγκεκριμένο εσένα ο ψυχίατρος τι σου έγραψε?Αγχολιτικά ή αντικαταθληπτικά?Εγώ σκέψου ένας λόγος που έχω αργήσει τόσο να πάω σε τέτοιο γιατρό είναι ότι φοβάμαι αυτά τα φάρμακα,λόγο των παρενεργειών που διαβάζω πως έχουν..


Ειδικά αυτή η ζάλη που λες δεν παλεύεται...

----------


## AlxX_GGMU3

Ναι ρε συ απλά σε ρώτησα γιατί έχω ακούσει πως σε αρκετούς γράφουν αντικαταθλιπτικά επειδή κάνουν και στην διαταραχή πανικού..Όπως είχα γράψει ποιο πάνω και μένα τέτοια μου είχε γράψει ένας πριν δυο χρόνια αλλά δεν τα πήρα ποτέ γιατί φοβόμουν..Βέβαια τότε είχα άλλα σωματικά συμπτώματα...Το μόνο που ήταν ίδιο ήταν ο φόβος...Γιαυτό σε ρώτησα για το τι φάρμακα....
Άστα να πάνε ούτε η ζάλη ούτε η αδυναμία παλεύονται αλλά αυτά πες καααααάπως με τα χίλια ζόρια κουμαντάρονται...Τα δύσκολα που δεν την παλεύω καθόλου είναι όταν μου σκάσει και η τάση για λιποθυμία...Εκεί τρελαίνομαι και χέζομαι τελείως...
Ρε συ φοβάμαι επίσης μήπως δεν είναι συμπτώματα άγχους μόνο γιατί όπως έγραψα και πάνω έχω παρατηρήσει πως δεν έχω ταχυπαλμία όταν με πιάνουν αυτά,αντίθετα έχω ασυνήθιστα για μένα χαμηλούς παλμούς και πίεση...Ενώ εμένα τα τελευταία χρόνια κανονικά βαράγανε και τα δυο πιο ψηλά νούμερα...Δεν ξέρω τι να πω...
Εσύ σε σχέση με παλιά το ξεπερνάς όμως από ότι κατάλαβα σε βοηθήσαν τα φάρμακα άρα...

----------


## Frozen78

> Ναι ρε συ απλά σε ρώτησα γιατί έχω ακούσει πως σε αρκετούς γράφουν αντικαταθλιπτικά επειδή κάνουν και στην διαταραχή πανικού..Όπως είχα γράψει ποιο πάνω και μένα τέτοια μου είχε γράψει ένας πριν δυο χρόνια αλλά δεν τα πήρα ποτέ γιατί φοβόμουν..Βέβαια τότε είχα άλλα σωματικά συμπτώματα...Το μόνο που ήταν ίδιο ήταν ο φόβος...Γιαυτό σε ρώτησα για το τι φάρμακα....
> Άστα να πάνε ούτε η ζάλη ούτε η αδυναμία παλεύονται αλλά αυτά πες καααααάπως με τα χίλια ζόρια κουμαντάρονται...Τα δύσκολα που δεν την παλεύω καθόλου είναι όταν μου σκάσει και η τάση για λιποθυμία...Εκεί τρελαίνομαι και χέζομαι τελείως...
> Ρε συ φοβάμαι επίσης μήπως δεν είναι συμπτώματα άγχους μόνο γιατί όπως έγραψα και πάνω έχω παρατηρήσει πως δεν έχω ταχυπαλμία όταν με πιάνουν αυτά,αντίθετα έχω ασυνήθιστα για μένα χαμηλούς παλμούς και πίεση...Ενώ εμένα τα τελευταία χρόνια κανονικά βαράγανε και τα δυο πιο ψηλά νούμερα...Δεν ξέρω τι να πω...
> Εσύ σε σχέση με παλιά το ξεπερνάς όμως από ότι κατάλαβα σε βοηθήσαν τα φάρμακα άρα...


Παίρνω και αντικαταθλιπτικά και αγχολυτικά αλλά η δόση πλέον είναι πολύ μικρή. Μία περίοδο ξεχνούσα να πάρω τα χάπια για να καταλάβεις...Αλλά τελευταία με έχουνε πιάσει τα ίδια. Μία ημέρα είμαι καλά μία όχι. Φυσικά σε αυτό συμβάλλουν διάφορα που με αγχώνουν.

----------


## Frozen78

> Ναι ρε συ απλά σε ρώτησα γιατί έχω ακούσει πως σε αρκετούς γράφουν αντικαταθλιπτικά επειδή κάνουν και στην διαταραχή πανικού..Όπως είχα γράψει ποιο πάνω και μένα τέτοια μου είχε γράψει ένας πριν δυο χρόνια αλλά δεν τα πήρα ποτέ γιατί φοβόμουν..Βέβαια τότε είχα άλλα σωματικά συμπτώματα...Το μόνο που ήταν ίδιο ήταν ο φόβος...Γιαυτό σε ρώτησα για το τι φάρμακα....
> Άστα να πάνε ούτε η ζάλη ούτε η αδυναμία παλεύονται αλλά αυτά πες καααααάπως με τα χίλια ζόρια κουμαντάρονται...Τα δύσκολα που δεν την παλεύω καθόλου είναι όταν μου σκάσει και η τάση για λιποθυμία...Εκεί τρελαίνομαι και χέζομαι τελείως...
> Ρε συ φοβάμαι επίσης μήπως δεν είναι συμπτώματα άγχους μόνο γιατί όπως έγραψα και πάνω έχω παρατηρήσει πως δεν έχω ταχυπαλμία όταν με πιάνουν αυτά,αντίθετα έχω ασυνήθιστα για μένα χαμηλούς παλμούς και πίεση...Ενώ εμένα τα τελευταία χρόνια κανονικά βαράγανε και τα δυο πιο ψηλά νούμερα...Δεν ξέρω τι να πω...
> Εσύ σε σχέση με παλιά το ξεπερνάς όμως από ότι κατάλαβα σε βοηθήσαν τα φάρμακα άρα...


Κοίτα...γιατρός δεν είμαι. Αλλά το άγχος χτυπάει παντού....

----------


## Frozen78

> Ναι ρε συ απλά σε ρώτησα γιατί έχω ακούσει πως σε αρκετούς γράφουν αντικαταθλιπτικά επειδή κάνουν και στην διαταραχή πανικού..Όπως είχα γράψει ποιο πάνω και μένα τέτοια μου είχε γράψει ένας πριν δυο χρόνια αλλά δεν τα πήρα ποτέ γιατί φοβόμουν..Βέβαια τότε είχα άλλα σωματικά συμπτώματα...Το μόνο που ήταν ίδιο ήταν ο φόβος...Γιαυτό σε ρώτησα για το τι φάρμακα....
> Άστα να πάνε ούτε η ζάλη ούτε η αδυναμία παλεύονται αλλά αυτά πες καααααάπως με τα χίλια ζόρια κουμαντάρονται...Τα δύσκολα που δεν την παλεύω καθόλου είναι όταν μου σκάσει και η τάση για λιποθυμία...Εκεί τρελαίνομαι και χέζομαι τελείως...
> Ρε συ φοβάμαι επίσης μήπως δεν είναι συμπτώματα άγχους μόνο γιατί όπως έγραψα και πάνω έχω παρατηρήσει πως δεν έχω ταχυπαλμία όταν με πιάνουν αυτά,αντίθετα έχω ασυνήθιστα για μένα χαμηλούς παλμούς και πίεση...Ενώ εμένα τα τελευταία χρόνια κανονικά βαράγανε και τα δυο πιο ψηλά νούμερα...Δεν ξέρω τι να πω...
> Εσύ σε σχέση με παλιά το ξεπερνάς όμως από ότι κατάλαβα σε βοηθήσαν τα φάρμακα άρα...


Και να σου πω την αλήθεια μου δεν έχω λείψει ούτε μία ημέρα από την δουλειά...Δεν παθαίνουμε τίποτα. Το μυαλό παίζει πολλά παιχνίδια...

----------


## AlxX_GGMU3

Τουλάχιστον υπάρχουν μέρες που είσαι καλά όπως λες...
Σε αγχώνουν διάφοροι εξωτερικοί παράγοντες ε?Εμένα το μόνο άγχος είναι για την υγεία μου εξαιτίας των συμπτωμάτων...Τις δυσκολίες που βιώνουμε σχεδόν όλοι στην ζωή μας ευτυχώς τις αντιμετωπίζω χωρίς άγχος μέχρι στιγμής...
Εγώ είμαι άνεργος αυτήν την περίοδο και δεν δουλεύω...
Μακάρι να ήταν μόνο θέμα του μυαλού και να σκεφτόμουν κάτι άλλο και να πέρναγε...Αλλά είναι πραγματικά συμπτώματα δυστυχώς...
Και γενικά το παραμικρό που θα μου συμβεί και θα είναι θέμα υγείας έστω και υποψία με αγχώνει...
Ας ελπίσω πως εάν κάνω παθολογικό έλεγχο ξανά θα μου βγει καμιά αναιμία,θα βρεθεί κάτι που να δικαιολογεί αυτά τα συμπτώματα τέλος πάντων να το αντιμετωπίσω να τελειώνω...
Αν όμως όλα αυτά τα συμτώματα μου τα δημιουργεί το άγχος και οι φοβίες τότε δεν με βλέπω καλά δεν μπορώ να τα αντιμετωπίσω με τίποτα,σίγουρα θα χρειαστώ και γω να πάρω φάρμακα...Και τα φοβάμαι..

----------


## dcat

Γενικά όλα αυτά αγχώδη διαταραχή δείχνουν μετά από τόσα χρόνια δεν έχει βρεθεί και κάτι.. οι έκτακτες συστολές σταμάτησαν?

----------


## andreas7

Φιλαρακι ακριβως τα ιδια..εχω και εγω καθε μερα ζαλη ..αδυναμα ποδια και βαρυ κεφαλι..πηγα σε νευρολογο και μου εδωσε norgesic για τον αυχενα ..αλλα και παλι τα ιδια..και εμενα μου ερχοντε τασεις λιποθυμιας μερικες φορες..αλλα την παλευω..απο το αγχος ειναι ολα.δυστυχως σε διαλυει


> Τουλάχιστον υπάρχουν μέρες που είσαι καλά όπως λες...
> Σε αγχώνουν διάφοροι εξωτερικοί παράγοντες ε?Εμένα το μόνο άγχος είναι για την υγεία μου εξαιτίας των συμπτωμάτων...Τις δυσκολίες που βιώνουμε σχεδόν όλοι στην ζωή μας ευτυχώς τις αντιμετωπίζω χωρίς άγχος μέχρι στιγμής...
> Εγώ είμαι άνεργος αυτήν την περίοδο και δεν δουλεύω...
> Μακάρι να ήταν μόνο θέμα του μυαλού και να σκεφτόμουν κάτι άλλο και να πέρναγε...Αλλά είναι πραγματικά συμπτώματα δυστυχώς...
> Και γενικά το παραμικρό που θα μου συμβεί και θα είναι θέμα υγείας έστω και υποψία με αγχώνει...
> Ας ελπίσω πως εάν κάνω παθολογικό έλεγχο ξανά θα μου βγει καμιά αναιμία,θα βρεθεί κάτι που να δικαιολογεί αυτά τα συμπτώματα τέλος πάντων να το αντιμετωπίσω να τελειώνω...
> Αν όμως όλα αυτά τα συμτώματα μου τα δημιουργεί το άγχος και οι φοβίες τότε δεν με βλέπω καλά δεν μπορώ να τα αντιμετωπίσω με τίποτα,σίγουρα θα χρειαστώ και γω να πάρω φάρμακα...Και τα φοβάμαι..

----------


## Frozen78

> Φιλαρακι ακριβως τα ιδια..εχω και εγω καθε μερα ζαλη ..αδυναμα ποδια και βαρυ κεφαλι..πηγα σε νευρολογο και μου εδωσε norgesic για τον αυχενα ..αλλα και παλι τα ιδια..και εμενα μου ερχοντε τασεις λιποθυμιας μερικες φορες..αλλα την παλευω..απο το αγχος ειναι ολα.δυστυχως σε διαλυει


Andreas7 έχεις και εσύ πρόβλημα με τον αυχένα?Εγώ που έχω σοβαρο πρόβλημα όταν είναι σε έξασρη ο πονός ζαλίζομαι συνέχεια....Άστα...Και αισθάνομαι και αδυναμία. Εσύ πώς είσαι????

----------


## ΚΑΣΣΑΝΔΡΑ

Κανε καμια γενικη αιματος μηπως εχεις πεσμενο αιματοκριτη. Προκαλει αυτα τα συμπτωματα απ οτι ξερω

----------


## Frozen78

> Κανε καμια γενικη αιματος μηπως εχεις πεσμενο αιματοκριτη. Προκαλει αυτα τα συμπτωματα απ οτι ξερω


Έχω κάνει όλες τις εξετάσεις και είναι όλες καλές. Στον αυχένα έχω τρεις κήλες δίσκου εκ των οποίων η μία πιέζει το νωτιαίο μυελό. Και έχω και ευθειασμό επίσης. Είναι σίγουρα από εκεί. Σκέψου εκανα πέρσι και μαγνητική εγκεφάλου για να μου φύγει η ιδέα μήπως είναι τίποτα άλλο. Το πρόβλημα το έχω από πέρσι τέτοια εποχή. Συν το άγχος....από πέρσι και αυτό.

----------


## andreas7

> Andreas7 έχεις και εσύ πρόβλημα με τον αυχένα?Εγώ που έχω σοβαρο πρόβλημα όταν είναι σε έξασρη ο πονός ζαλίζομαι συνέχεια....Άστα...Και αισθάνομαι και αδυναμία. Εσύ πώς είσαι????


Καλησπερα ..εγω εκανα μια ακτινιγραφια αυχενα αλλα δεν βρηκανε τιποτα..θελω να κανω και μια μαγνητικη αλλα λεφτα δεν υπαρχουνε τωρα.

Ειμαι σιγουρος πως οι ζαλαδες μου ειναι πιο πολυ ψυχολογικες παρα παθολογικες. και η αδυναμια μου στα ποδια..

Μακαρι να περασουν ολα γρηγορα γιατι εχω κουραστει πραγματικα..βαρεθηκα να ειμαι αγχωμενος και να ερχοντε κρισεις πανικου.

----------


## Frozen78

> Καλησπερα ..εγω εκανα μια ακτινιγραφια αυχενα αλλα δεν βρηκανε τιποτα..θελω να κανω και μια μαγνητικη αλλα λεφτα δεν υπαρχουνε τωρα.
> 
> Ειμαι σιγουρος πως οι ζαλαδες μου ειναι πιο πολυ ψυχολογικες παρα παθολογικες. και η αδυναμια μου στα ποδια..
> 
> Μακαρι να περασουν ολα γρηγορα γιατι εχω κουραστει πραγματικα..βαρεθηκα να ειμαι αγχωμενος και να ερχοντε κρισεις πανικου.


Οι δικές μου είναι και ψυχολογικές και από τον αυχένα....Παθαίνεις συχνά κρίσεις πανικού?

----------


## andreas7

> Οι δικές μου είναι και ψυχολογικές και από τον αυχένα....Παθαίνεις συχνά κρίσεις πανικού?



Ναι αμε..εγω εχω και αγοραφοβια.σημερα πηγα ενα φιλαρακι σε μια εταιρεια να δωσει μια συνεντευξη και ημουνα στην τσιτα ολη την ωρα μεσα στην εταιρεια καθως περιμενα
ενοιωθα ζαλαδες αδυναμα ποδια ..μολις τον φωναξανε να δωσει συνεντευξη εγω πηγα στο αμαξι και εκατσα και περασανε..

Ψυχολογικο ειναι ολο αυτο που τραβαω..αστα με εχει κουρασει πολυ φιλαρακι

----------


## Frozen78

> Ναι αμε..εγω εχω και αγοραφοβια.σημερα πηγα ενα φιλαρακι σε μια εταιρεια να δωσει μια συνεντευξη και ημουνα στην τσιτα ολη την ωρα μεσα στην εταιρεια καθως περιμενα
> ενοιωθα ζαλαδες αδυναμα ποδια ..μολις τον φωναξανε να δωσει συνεντευξη εγω πηγα στο αμαξι και εκατσα και περασανε..
> 
> Ψυχολογικο ειναι ολο αυτο που τραβαω..αστα με εχει κουρασει πολυ φιλαρακι


Δηλαδή εσένα αυτές οι ζαλάδες είναι η κρίση πανικού??

----------


## Frozen78

> Ναι αμε..εγω εχω και αγοραφοβια.σημερα πηγα ενα φιλαρακι σε μια εταιρεια να δωσει μια συνεντευξη και ημουνα στην τσιτα ολη την ωρα μεσα στην εταιρεια καθως περιμενα
> ενοιωθα ζαλαδες αδυναμα ποδια ..μολις τον φωναξανε να δωσει συνεντευξη εγω πηγα στο αμαξι και εκατσα και περασανε..
> 
> Ψυχολογικο ειναι ολο αυτο που τραβαω..αστα με εχει κουρασει πολυ φιλαρακι


Και εμένα με έχει κουράσει απίστευτα...άστα..Εσύ ακολουθείς κάποια φαρμακευτική αγωγή?

----------


## andreas7

> Και εμένα με έχει κουράσει απίστευτα...άστα..Εσύ ακολουθείς κάποια φαρμακευτική αγωγή?


Φιλε μου παιρνω μισο χαπι remeron για τον υπνο γιατι δεν μπορουσα να κοιμηθω το βραδυ πεταγομουνα επανω μολις πηγαινα να γλαρωσω..κατι αλλο οχι

αλλα αμα συνεχιστει αυτο θα παω στον γιατρο μου και θα του πω να μου δωσει κατι..εσυ παιρνεις??

Η αληθεια ειναι οτι και εγω δεν θελω να παιρνω φαρμακα γιατι και εγω φοβαμαι για τις παρενεργειες αλλα αμα συνεχιστει αυτο θα παρω τι να κανουμε

τοσος κοσμος παιρνει..ο πατερας μου παιρνει λεξοτανιλ εδω και 40 χρονια περιπου συνεχομενα δεν εχει παθει κατι εως τωρα.

Υπομονη φιλε και ολα θα μας πανε καλα που θα παει θα το νικησουμε!!!

----------


## γελα πολυ

Κυριο και συνηθως μονιμο συμπτωμα του αγχους ειναι η ασταθια σαν να ζαλιζεσαι και να νομιζεις οτι θα λυπωθημησεις..ετσι νιωθω σχεδον καθε μερα απλα οταν απο εξωτερικους παραγοντες αγχωνομαι περισσοτερο το παθαινω πιο εντον
α... Προσπαθησε να κανεις λιγο περπατημα η τρεξιμο..ειναι σαν να χτυπαει λαθος τ καμπανακι κυνδινου μας και να θελουμε να τρεξουμε..για αυτο και οι παλμοι ανεβαινουν ..το κεφαλι σφιγγει οι αναπνοες ειναι πιο γρηγορες ζαλιζομαστε...κτλ. Κτλ. Στην ουσια εχει χςλασει το καμπανακι μας ..οπωςδηποτε στο γιατρο θα ελεγα να σ δωσει θεραπεια ..χανεις τη ζωη σ ετσι..ταλαιπωρεισαι αδικα ..ειχα φτασει σε σημειο να κοιμαμαι με τα ρουχα για να τρεξω στ νοσοκομειο και μονη μ ουτε για μπανιο δεν πηγαινα.. Ειναι βασανιστικο .. Μετα πηρα την αγωγη μου α τικαταθλιπτικα και κανενα για υπνο και τωρα νιωθω σχεδον ενας φυσιολογικος αΝθρωπος ...αυτο που εχουμε δεν περναει κατα 99 %..πρεπει να αποδεχτεις δυστυχως οτι θα ζησουμε με αυτο ..πιστη στο θεο και δυναμη ψυχης ..

----------


## Frozen78

[QUOTE=γελα πολυ;548905]Κυριο και συνηθως μονιμο συμπτωμα του αγχους ειναι η ασταθια σαν να ζαλιζεσαι και να νομιζεις οτι θα λυπωθημησεις..ετσι νιωθω σχεδον καθε μερα απλα οταν απο εξωτερικους παραγοντες αγχωνομαι περισσοτερο το παθαινω πιο εντον
α... Προσπαθησε να κανεις λιγο περπατημα η τρεξιμο..ειναι σαν να χτυπαει λαθος τ καμπανακι κυνδινου μας και να θελουμε να τρεξουμε..για αυτο και οι παλμοι ανεβαινουν ..το κεφαλι σφιγγει οι αναπνοες ειναι πιο γρηγορες ζαλιζομαστε...κτλ. Κτλ. Στην ουσια εχει χςλασει το καμπανακι μας ..οπωςδηποτε στο γιατρο θα ελεγα να σ δωσει θεραπεια ..χανεις τη ζωη σ ετσι..ταλαιπωρεισαι αδικα ..ειχα φτασει σε σημειο να κοιμαμαι με τα ρουχα για να τρεξω στ νοσοκομειο και μονη μ ουτε για μπανιο δεν πηγαινα.. Ειναι βασανιστικο .. Μετα πηρα την αγωγη μου α τικαταθλιπτικα και κανενα για υπνο και τωρα νιωθω σχεδον ενας φυσιολογικος αΝθρωπος ...αυτο που εχουμε δεν περναει κατα 99 %..πρεπει να αποδεχτεις δυστυχως οτι θα ζησουμε με αυτο ..πιστη στο θεο και δυναμη ψυχης ..[/QUOTE

Καλημέρα! Πόσο καιρό ακολουθείς φαρμακευτική αγωγή?

----------


## γελα πολυ

κανα 2 χρονια...βεβαια κανονικα στο εξαμηνο αν εισαι καλα τα κοβεις και ξαναρχιζεις αν νιωσεις οτι δεν εισαι καλα σε συννενοηση με τ γιατρο σ παντα... εσυ λογικα κανα 6 μηνο θα χρειαστεις για πρωτη φορα.. δεν ξερω βεβαια και ποσο αγχος εχεις συσσωρευσει..αυτα θα στα πει ο ειδικος.. παντος ολα αυτα ειναι συμπτωματα αγχους καθαρα για μενα...μη σκας!!!

----------


## γελα πολυ

την ωα τησ κρισης προσπαθησε να μη δινεισ σημασια στ συμπτωμα και σκεψου κατι οπου σε κανει χαρουμενο..π.χ. το κατοικιδιο σου..ασε τη κριση να κανει τη δουλεια της και σε ενα μισαωρο βαρια 40 λεπτο θα εχει περασει ..απλα θα εχεις καποια σχεδον μονιμα πραγματα...π.χ ζαλη ελαφρια και λιγο πιο γρηγορους παλμους..κ αυτο γιατι ειμαστε μονιμα αγχωμενοι απλα οχι στ σημειο που μασ πιανει και η κριση..

----------


## Frozen78

> την ωα τησ κρισης προσπαθησε να μη δινεισ σημασια στ συμπτωμα και σκεψου κατι οπου σε κανει χαρουμενο..π.χ. το κατοικιδιο σου..ασε τη κριση να κανει τη δουλεια της και σε ενα μισαωρο βαρια 40 λεπτο θα εχει περασει ..απλα θα εχεις καποια σχεδον μονιμα πραγματα...π.χ ζαλη ελαφρια και λιγο πιο γρηγορους παλμους..κ αυτο γιατι ειμαστε μονιμα αγχωμενοι απλα οχι στ σημειο που μασ πιανει και η κριση..


Καλημέρα και καλή εβδομάδα!
Γίνεται να μου στείλεις το mail σου να επικοινωνήσουμε?
Αν θέλεις φυσικά!

----------


## Gravity

γελα πολυ φαίνεται να ξέρεις πολλά για τις κρίσεις πανικού.πολύ ενημερωμένη είσαι.Μπράβο.
Όντως η ζωή γίνεται μαρτύριο κάποιες φορές όταν δεν παίρνεις αγωγή.
Το λέω αυτό από προσωπική εμπειρία.4 χρόνια τα παλεύω χωρίς φάρμακα(εκτός από λεξοτανίλ για έκτακτες περιπτώσεις) και πολλές φορές νιώθω ότι δεν αντέχω άλλο.
Πολύ όμως λένε ότι η αγωγή καλύπτει μόνο τα συμπτώματα και όταν την σταματάς είναι σαν να βρίσκεσαι ξανά στο σημείο που ξεκίνησες.
Επίσης γιατί είσαι τόσο σίγουρη ότι δεν περνάει κατά 99%.Αυτό ακούγεται πολύ απογοητευτικό.

----------


## dcat

Όντως ακούγεται απογοητευτικό... γιατί δεν περνάει?.. Επίσης frozen δεν μου απάντησες σε προηγούμενο ερώτημα πως τα πας με τις έκτακτες συστολές κάνεις ακόμη?

----------


## dcat

Χαζομάρα είπα σορυ frozen δε ξέρω αν κάνεις έκτακτες το παιδί που άρχισε το θέμα εννοούσα..

----------


## Frozen78

> Χαζομάρα είπα σορυ frozen δε ξέρω αν κάνεις έκτακτες το παιδί που άρχισε το θέμα εννοούσα..


Δεν πειράζει!Βασικά εγώ δεν έχω κρίσεις πανικού ούτε και έκτακτες συστολές. Έχω μία μόνιμη ζάλη που άλλες φορές είναι έντονη και άλλοτε όχι...Όλες οι εξετάσεις μου είναι καθαρές εκτός από αυτές του αυχένα που έχω πρόβλημα...Για πες εσύ.

----------


## Gravity

Frozen78 είσαι τυχερή από μια άποψη που δεν έχεις κρίσεις πανικού και έκτακτες συστολές.δεν λέω πώς το πρόβλημά σου με την ζάλη δεν είναι σημαντικό, προς θεού.
Αλλά οι κρίσεις πανικού είναι πολύ επώδυνες,σου φέρνουν και άλλα μαζί:αγοραφοβία,αποφυγή κτλ.

----------


## Frozen78

> Frozen78 είσαι τυχερή από μια άποψη που δεν έχεις κρίσεις πανικού και έκτακτες συστολές.δεν λέω πώς το πρόβλημά σου με την ζάλη δεν είναι σημαντικό, προς θεού.
> Αλλά οι κρίσεις πανικού είναι πολύ επώδυνες,σου φέρνουν και άλλα μαζί:αγοραφοβία,αποφυγή κτλ.


Εσύ πώς είσαι Gravity?

----------


## Gravity

Δεν θα έλεγα και στα καλύτερά μου αλλά έχω υπάρξει και χειρότερα,στην αρχή των κρίσεων δηλαδή.
Απλά απογοητεύομαι κάποιες φορές γιατί 4 χρόνια το παλεύω και δεν φεύγουν εντελώς.
Και εμφανίστηκαν στον χώρο της εργασίας μου οπότε τώρα που ξεκινάω εδώ δουλεία πάλι είμαι φούλ αγχωμένη.
Υπάρχουν ,μέρες που το μόνο που κάνω είναι να με χαλαρώνω,γιατί το άγχος χτυπάει κόκκινο.
Όλη μέρα μπορεί να διαβάζω να βλέπω τηλ η να ακούω μουσική.Παλιά το θεωρούσα χάσιμο χρόνου όλο αυτό.

----------


## γελα πολυ

Γεια σου frozen..δεν εχω προβλημα αλλα απ οτι βλρπω εδω δεν μπορω να σ στειλω προσωπικο μηνυμα ..πως γινεται ;

----------


## andreas7

> Δεν θα έλεγα και στα καλύτερά μου αλλά έχω υπάρξει και χειρότερα,στην αρχή των κρίσεων δηλαδή.
> Απλά απογοητεύομαι κάποιες φορές γιατί 4 χρόνια το παλεύω και δεν φεύγουν εντελώς.
> Και εμφανίστηκαν στον χώρο της εργασίας μου οπότε τώρα που ξεκινάω εδώ δουλεία πάλι είμαι φούλ αγχωμένη.
> Υπάρχουν ,μέρες που το μόνο που κάνω είναι να με χαλαρώνω,γιατί το άγχος χτυπάει κόκκινο.
> Όλη μέρα μπορεί να διαβάζω να βλέπω τηλ η να ακούω μουσική.Παλιά το θεωρούσα χάσιμο χρόνου όλο αυτό.


 Καλησπερα..και εγω θελω να φυγει ολο αυτο γιατι πραγματικα κουραστηκα..πηγα σημερα παραλια με την αδερφη μου τον αντρα της και κατι ξαδερφια και ημουνα στην τσιτα..ζαλαδα αδυναμια στα ποδια και νομιζα σε μια στιγμη πως θα πεσω κατω.

Ειπα στον εαυτο μου Αντρεα συνελθε και προχωρα γιατι δεν εχεις τιποτα..με βοηθησε λιγο οχι πολυ ομως.

Σκεφτομε να παω στον γιατρο να μου συστησει κανα χαπι..δεν γινετε οποτε πηγαινω εξω να ειμαι στην τσιτα..δεν ειναι ζωη αυτη.

Ειμαι 35 χρονων και δεν μπορω να ετχαριστηθω την ζωη μου???? 

ΔΕΝ ΤΟ ΑΝΕΧΟΜΕ!!!

----------


## γελα πολυ

> γελα πολυ φαίνεται να ξέρεις πολλά για τις κρίσεις πανικού.πολύ ενημερωμένη είσαι.Μπράβο.
> Όντως η ζωή γίνεται μαρτύριο κάποιες φορές όταν δεν παίρνεις αγωγή.
> Το λέω αυτό από προσωπική εμπειρία.4 χρόνια τα παλεύω χωρίς φάρμακα(εκτός από λεξοτανίλ για έκτακτες περιπτώσεις) και πολλές φορές νιώθω ότι δεν αντέχω άλλο.
> Πολύ όμως λένε ότι η αγωγή καλύπτει μόνο τα συμπτώματα και όταν την σταματάς είναι σαν να βρίσκεσαι ξανά στο σημείο που ξεκίνησες.
> Επίσης γιατί είσαι τόσο σίγουρη ότι δεν περνάει κατά 99%.Αυτό ακούγεται πολύ απογοητευτικό.


 Γεια σου κ εσενα !! Ναι ειμαι πολυ ενημερωμενη για το θεμα γιατι θελω να το ξεπερασω καποια στιγμη .. Εχω ψαχτει πολυ με το θεμα αυτο..αλλωστε το εχω τοσα χρονια...ναι ακουγεται απογοητευτικο..θελει πολυ δυναμη να κανουμε reset.. Γενικα εμεις που παθαθνουμε κρισεις πανικου ειμαστε αγχωδης απο πολυ μικροι ..το οτι ειμαστε αγχωδης σαν χαρακτηρες λοιπον δεν αλλαζει.. Το θεμα ειναι να καταφερουμε ν μην φτανουμε σε σημειο κρισης .. Να βλεπουμε τα πραγματα στη πλακα και να γελαμε με τον εαυτο μας .θελει απιστευτη δυναμη ολο αυτο για μας που το βιωνουμε αλλα δεν ειναι αδυνατο..

----------


## γελα πολυ

Επισης το θεμα ει αι να παμε στην αρχη ...να βρουμε τι ηταν ακριβως αυτο που μας αγχωνε και να το αποβαλλουμε ετσι ωστε να μην εχουμε το φαυλο κυκλο με τις κρισεις πανικου...το αγχος κυριως σημαι ει φοβος..

----------


## Frozen78

> Γεια σου frozen..δεν εχω προβλημα αλλα απ οτι βλρπω εδω δεν μπορω να σ στειλω προσωπικο μηνυμα ..πως γινεται ;


Καλημέρα!Για να μου στείλεις προσωπικό μήνυμα πρέπει να περάσεις τα 50 posts νομίζω. Θέλεις να σου δώσω το δικό μου?

----------


## Frozen78

> Καλησπερα..και εγω θελω να φυγει ολο αυτο γιατι πραγματικα κουραστηκα..πηγα σημερα παραλια με την αδερφη μου τον αντρα της και κατι ξαδερφια και ημουνα στην τσιτα..ζαλαδα αδυναμια στα ποδια και νομιζα σε μια στιγμη πως θα πεσω κατω.
> 
> Ειπα στον εαυτο μου Αντρεα συνελθε και προχωρα γιατι δεν εχεις τιποτα..με βοηθησε λιγο οχι πολυ ομως.
> 
> Σκεφτομε να παω στον γιατρο να μου συστησει κανα χαπι..δεν γινετε οποτε πηγαινω εξω να ειμαι στην τσιτα..δεν ειναι ζωη αυτη.
> 
> Ειμαι 35 χρονων και δεν μπορω να ετχαριστηθω την ζωη μου???? 
> 
> ΔΕΝ ΤΟ ΑΝΕΧΟΜΕ!!!


Αντρέα καλημέρα!Εγώ είμαι με φαρμακευτική αγωγή από τα τέλη Σεπτεμβρίου του 2014. Μη φανταστείς ότι έπαιρνα μεγάλες δόσεις. Ίσα για να με κραταέι. Από τότε λοιπόν που μου μείωσε την δόση (κάπου το Πάσχα)και ενώ ένοιωθα πολύ καλύτερα επανήλθαν τα συμπτώματα...Εγώ δεν έχω κρίσεις πανικού. Δεν είχα ποτέ μου. Έχω ωστόσο όλα αυτά που περιγράφεις και εσύ που δεν είναι και λίγα....Η γιατρός μου δεν θέλει να μου αυξήσει την δόση και προσπαθώ να το παλέψω όσο μπορώ...

----------


## γελα πολυ

[QUOTE=Frozen78;549524]Καλημέρα!Για να μου στείλεις προσωπικό μήνυμα πρέπει να περάσεις τα 50 posts νομίζω. Θέλεις να σου δώσω το δικό μου?[/QUOTEναι

καλημερα!!ναι ενταξει~!που θα μ τ στειλεις εδω??

----------


## Frozen78

[QUOTE=γελα πολυ;549568]


> Καλημέρα!Για να μου στείλεις προσωπικό μήνυμα πρέπει να περάσεις τα 50 posts νομίζω. Θέλεις να σου δώσω το δικό μου?[/QUOTEναι
> 
> καλημερα!!ναι ενταξει~!που θα μ τ στειλεις εδω??


Δεν έχω κλείσει ακόμα τα 50 posts προτιμώ με pm.

----------


## Frozen78

[QUOTE=γελα πολυ;549568]


> Καλημέρα!Για να μου στείλεις προσωπικό μήνυμα πρέπει να περάσεις τα 50 posts νομίζω. Θέλεις να σου δώσω το δικό μου?[/QUOTEναι
> 
> καλημερα!!ναι ενταξει~!που θα μ τ στειλεις εδω??


Τώρα είμαι στα 49.

----------


## Frozen78

Τώρα στα 50. Πώς στέλνεις pm γελα πολυ????

----------


## γελα πολυ

[QUOTE=Frozen78;549574]


> Τώρα είμαι στα 49.


και πως θα το δω εγω?? θα μ ερθει καποια ειδοποιηση/.? δεν ξερω καθολου..

----------


## Frozen78

[QUOTE=γελα πολυ;549576]


> και πως θα το δω εγω?? θα μ ερθει καποια ειδοποιηση/.? δεν ξερω καθολου..


Ψάχνω να βρω πώς μπορώ να σου στείλω απευθείας μήνυμα. Ξέρεις πώς???

----------


## Frozen78

[QUOTE=γελα πολυ;549576]


> και πως θα το δω εγω?? θα μ ερθει καποια ειδοποιηση/.? δεν ξερω καθολου..


Δεν ξέρω πώς γίνεται.... :Frown:

----------


## γελα πολυ

ουτε εγω..

----------


## andreas7

> Αντρέα καλημέρα!Εγώ είμαι με φαρμακευτική αγωγή από τα τέλη Σεπτεμβρίου του 2014. Μη φανταστείς ότι έπαιρνα μεγάλες δόσεις. Ίσα για να με κραταέι. Από τότε λοιπόν που μου μείωσε την δόση (κάπου το Πάσχα)και ενώ ένοιωθα πολύ καλύτερα επανήλθαν τα συμπτώματα...Εγώ δεν έχω κρίσεις πανικού. Δεν είχα ποτέ μου. Έχω ωστόσο όλα αυτά που περιγράφεις και εσύ που δεν είναι και λίγα....Η γιατρός μου δεν θέλει να μου αυξήσει την δόση και προσπαθώ να το παλέψω όσο μπορώ...


Βασικα ουτε ακι εγω εχω κρισεις πανικου απλα αυτο που νοιωθω αλλα συνεχεια οταν ειμαι εξω..μακαρι να ειχα κριση πανικου και να περναγε σε λιγα λεπτα και να ημουν καλα μετα..αλλα που τετοια τυχη εκει πρεπει να με τυρανναει συνεχεια..εχω ερθει σε σημειο να πω κανε οτι θες αμα πεσω κατω επεσα να παει να γαμ@@@@@..

Απλα δεν ειναι ζωη αυτη βλεπω τους αλλους φιλους μου τριγυρω που ειναι μια χαρα και στεναχωριεμε λεω γιατι να τραβαω ολο αυτο?

Τελως παντων μακαρι να περασει που θα περασει γιατι δεν θα περασει το δικο του το δικο μου θα περασει..

----------


## Frozen78

> Βασικα ουτε ακι εγω εχω κρισεις πανικου απλα αυτο που νοιωθω αλλα συνεχεια οταν ειμαι εξω..μακαρι να ειχα κριση πανικου και να περναγε σε λιγα λεπτα και να ημουν καλα μετα..αλλα που τετοια τυχη εκει πρεπει να με τυρανναει συνεχεια..εχω ερθει σε σημειο να πω κανε οτι θες αμα πεσω κατω επεσα να παει να γαμ@@@@@..
> 
> Απλα δεν ειναι ζωη αυτη βλεπω τους αλλους φιλους μου τριγυρω που ειναι μια χαρα και στεναχωριεμε λεω γιατι να τραβαω ολο αυτο?
> 
> Τελως παντων μακαρι να περασει που θα περασει γιατι δεν θα περασει το δικο του το δικο μου θα περασει..


Χαίρομαι ειλικρινά που το αντιμετωπίζεις έτσι.Έτσι πρέπει!
Επειδή είμαστε ομοιοπαθείς!
Και φυσικά δεν παλεύεται...Εγώ να σου πω την αλήθεια οταν το σκέφτομαι έτσι όπως εσύ νοιώθω πολύ καλύτερα!
Θα το διαλύσουμε!!!
Να σε ρωτήσω...Σου έχει τύχει να αισθάνεσαι κάτι σαν χάσιμο???Σαν μην ξέρεις πού πατράς και πού βρίσκεσαι ένα πράγμα?

----------


## Frozen78

> Χαίρομαι ειλικρινά που το αντιμετωπίζεις έτσι.Έτσι πρέπει!
> Επειδή είμαστε ομοιοπαθείς!
> Και φυσικά δεν παλεύεται...Εγώ να σου πω την αλήθεια οταν το σκέφτομαι έτσι όπως εσύ νοιώθω πολύ καλύτερα!
> Θα το διαλύσουμε!!!
> Να σε ρωτήσω...Σου έχει τύχει να αισθάνεσαι κάτι σαν χάσιμο???Σαν μην ξέρεις πού πατράς και πού βρίσκεσαι ένα πράγμα?


ΠΟΥ ΠΑΤΑΣ ΗΘΕΛΑ ΝΑ ΓΡΑΨΩ.

----------


## Frozen78

> ουτε εγω..


Βασικά δεν θέλω να το γράψω εδώ γιατί έχει ονομα και επώνυμο. Θα ψάξω πώς γίνεται με pm.

----------


## Frozen78

> ουτε εγω..


ΣΟΥ ΕΣΤΕΙΛΑ!ΓΙΑ ΔΕΣ!

----------


## γελα πολυ

δεν μπορω να το δω :/

----------


## Frozen78

> δεν μπορω να το δω :/


Είδα ότι πρέπει να συμπληρώσεις και εσύ τα 50 posts για να τα δεις..

----------


## andreas7

> Χαίρομαι ειλικρινά που το αντιμετωπίζεις έτσι.Έτσι πρέπει!
> Επειδή είμαστε ομοιοπαθείς!
> Και φυσικά δεν παλεύεται...Εγώ να σου πω την αλήθεια οταν το σκέφτομαι έτσι όπως εσύ νοιώθω πολύ καλύτερα!
> Θα το διαλύσουμε!!!
> Να σε ρωτήσω...Σου έχει τύχει να αισθάνεσαι κάτι σαν χάσιμο???Σαν μην ξέρεις πού πατράς και πού βρίσκεσαι ένα πράγμα?


Ναι βεβαια χθες στην παραλια καθως πηγαιναμε προχωραγα και δεν ηξερα που παταγα. Ελεγα τωρα θα σωριαστω κατω.αλλα τιποτα δεν εγινε..

Χιλιες φορες να μου σπαγανε το χερι παρα αυτο..ειναι δυστυχως πολυ ψυχοφθορο.σε διαλυει και διαλυει και την καθημερινοτητα σου.

Φαντασου πριν το παθω αυτο πηγαινα γυμναστηριο εντατικα και σκληρες προπονησεις..τωρα νοιωθω οτι ετσι και παω θα σωριαστω κατω..ελεος δηλαδη..

Αλλα να σκεφτεσε θετικα..να λες οχι δεν θα με γονατισεις εγω θα νικησω..

----------


## elis

ΓΤ ΡΕ ΨΗΛΕ ΑΜΑ ΣΩΡΙΑΣΤΕΙΣ ΚΑΤΩ ΣΤΟ ΓΥΜΝΑΣΤΗΡΙΟ ΤΙ ΘΑ ΓΙΝΕΙ ΘΑ ΣΕ ΜΑΖΕΨΟΥΝΕ
ΕΜΕΝΑ ΠΑΝΤΩΣ ΞΕΡΟΥΝΕ ΣΤΟ ΓΥΜΝΑΣΤΗΡΙΟ ΟΤΙ ΔΕΝ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΚΑΛΑ ΔΕΝ ΤΟΥΣ ΕΙΠΑ
ΤΙΠΟΤΕ ΜΕ ΡΩΤΗΣΑΝΕ ΚΑΝΑ ΔΥΟ ΦΟΡΕΣ ΕΙΣΑΙ ΚΑΛΑ ΤΟΥΣ ΕΙΠΑ ΖΑΛΙΖΟΜΑΙ ΕΥΚΟΛΑ
ΚΑΙ ΠΑΩ ΠΟΥ ΚΑΠΟΥ ΚΑΤΑΛΑΒΑΝΕ ΟΤΙ ΚΑΤΙ ΕΧΩ ΚΑΙ Μ ΑΦΗΝΟΥΝ ΣΤΗΝ ΗΣΥΧΙΑ ΜΟΥ
ΚΙ ΕΠΕΙΔΗ ΜΕ ΞΕΡΟΥΝ ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΞΕΡΩ ΟΤΙ ΑΜΑ ΠΕΣΩ ΚΑΠΟΙΟΣ ΘΑ ΜΕ ΦΕΡΕΙ ΕΝΑ ΠΟΤΗΡΙ ΝΕΡΟ
ΜΗ ΝΤΡΕΠΕΣΑΙ ΛΟΙΠΟΝ ΣΤΟ ΧΕΡΙ ΣΟΥ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΝΑ ΠΗΓΑΙΝΕΙΣ ΘΑ ΤΟΥΣ ΠΕΙΣ ΑΜΑ ΤΟΥΣ ΞΕΡΕΙΣ 
ΟΤΙ ΑΓΧΩΝΕΣΑΙ ΚΑΙ ΠΑΣ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΧΑΛΑΡΩΣΕΙΣ ΚΑΙ ΟΛΑ ΚΑΛΑ ΑΜΑ ΔΕ ΔΙΝΕΙΣ ΚΑΙ ΔΙΚΑΙΩΜΑ ΕΙΔΙΚΑ
ΓΤ ΝΑ ΕΧΟΥΝ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑ ΑΠΛΑ ΝΑ ΤΟΥΣ ΠΕΙΣ ΜΗ ΒΡΟΥΝ ΚΑΝΕΝΑ ΜΠΕΛΑ

----------


## elis

ΕΝΟΕΙΤΕ ΘΑ ΠΑΣ ΚΑΙ ΘΑ ΚΑΝΕΙΣ ΧΑΛΑΡΑ ΕΤΣΙ

----------


## andreas7

> ΓΤ ΡΕ ΨΗΛΕ ΑΜΑ ΣΩΡΙΑΣΤΕΙΣ ΚΑΤΩ ΣΤΟ ΓΥΜΝΑΣΤΗΡΙΟ ΤΙ ΘΑ ΓΙΝΕΙ ΘΑ ΣΕ ΜΑΖΕΨΟΥΝΕ
> ΕΜΕΝΑ ΠΑΝΤΩΣ ΞΕΡΟΥΝΕ ΣΤΟ ΓΥΜΝΑΣΤΗΡΙΟ ΟΤΙ ΔΕΝ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΚΑΛΑ ΔΕΝ ΤΟΥΣ ΕΙΠΑ
> ΤΙΠΟΤΕ ΜΕ ΡΩΤΗΣΑΝΕ ΚΑΝΑ ΔΥΟ ΦΟΡΕΣ ΕΙΣΑΙ ΚΑΛΑ ΤΟΥΣ ΕΙΠΑ ΖΑΛΙΖΟΜΑΙ ΕΥΚΟΛΑ
> ΚΑΙ ΠΑΩ ΠΟΥ ΚΑΠΟΥ ΚΑΤΑΛΑΒΑΝΕ ΟΤΙ ΚΑΤΙ ΕΧΩ ΚΑΙ Μ ΑΦΗΝΟΥΝ ΣΤΗΝ ΗΣΥΧΙΑ ΜΟΥ
> ΚΙ ΕΠΕΙΔΗ ΜΕ ΞΕΡΟΥΝ ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΞΕΡΩ ΟΤΙ ΑΜΑ ΠΕΣΩ ΚΑΠΟΙΟΣ ΘΑ ΜΕ ΦΕΡΕΙ ΕΝΑ ΠΟΤΗΡΙ ΝΕΡΟ
> ΜΗ ΝΤΡΕΠΕΣΑΙ ΛΟΙΠΟΝ ΣΤΟ ΧΕΡΙ ΣΟΥ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΝΑ ΠΗΓΑΙΝΕΙΣ ΘΑ ΤΟΥΣ ΠΕΙΣ ΑΜΑ ΤΟΥΣ ΞΕΡΕΙΣ 
> ΟΤΙ ΑΓΧΩΝΕΣΑΙ ΚΑΙ ΠΑΣ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΧΑΛΑΡΩΣΕΙΣ ΚΑΙ ΟΛΑ ΚΑΛΑ ΑΜΑ ΔΕ ΔΙΝΕΙΣ ΚΑΙ ΔΙΚΑΙΩΜΑ ΕΙΔΙΚΑ
> ΓΤ ΝΑ ΕΧΟΥΝ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑ ΑΠΛΑ ΝΑ ΤΟΥΣ ΠΕΙΣ ΜΗ ΒΡΟΥΝ ΚΑΝΕΝΑ ΜΠΕΛΑ


Καλα ναι εχεις απολυτο δικιο...συμφωνω απολυτα..ημουνα για βολτα με ποδηλατο τωρα.ολα καλα ητανε..

----------


## Frozen78

> Καλα ναι εχεις απολυτο δικιο...συμφωνω απολυτα..ημουνα για βολτα με ποδηλατο τωρα.ολα καλα ητανε..


Καλημέρα! Πώς είσαι σήμερα?

----------


## andreas7

> Καλημέρα! Πώς είσαι σήμερα?


Καλημερα..δεν εχω καμμια ιδιαιτερη αλλαγη..σε λιγο θα παω γυμναστηριακι..θα ζησω την καθημερινοτητα μου κανονικα..σου ειπα δεν θα αφησω να με νικησει αυτο..

----------


## Frozen78

> Καλημερα..δεν εχω καμμια ιδιαιτερη αλλαγη..σε λιγο θα παω γυμναστηριακι..θα ζησω την καθημερινοτητα μου κανονικα..σου ειπα δεν θα αφησω να με νικησει αυτο..


Μία από τα ίδια και εγώ αλλά δεν το βάζω κάτω!Εγώ είμαι στην δουλειά τώρα. Εσύ δεν δουλεύεις?

----------


## andreas7

> Μία από τα ίδια και εγώ αλλά δεν το βάζω κάτω!Εγώ είμαι στην δουλειά τώρα. Εσύ δεν δουλεύεις?


Εργαζομε σαν ελευθερος επαγγελματιας..εσυ?

----------


## dcat

> Δεν πειράζει!Βασικά εγώ δεν έχω κρίσεις πανικού ούτε και έκτακτες συστολές. Έχω μία μόνιμη ζάλη που άλλες φορές είναι έντονη και άλλοτε όχι...Όλες οι εξετάσεις μου είναι καθαρές εκτός από αυτές του αυχένα που έχω πρόβλημα...Για πες εσύ.


Εγώ έκτακτες συστολές ζαλάδες συνέχεια αδυναμία καλό πακέτο... απογοητεύομαι εσείς τουλάχιστον που μπορείτε να δουλεύεται να πηγαίνεται γυμναστήριο είστε πολύ καλύτερα ! Μακάρι να βρισκόταν 1λύση.

----------


## Frozen78

> Εγώ έκτακτες συστολές ζαλάδες συνέχεια αδυναμία καλό πακέτο... απογοητεύομαι εσείς τουλάχιστον που μπορείτε να δουλεύεται να πηγαίνεται γυμναστήριο είστε πολύ καλύτερα ! Μακάρι να βρισκόταν 1λύση.


Τι θα κάνουμε με τις ζαλάδες????Πολλές φορές η μέρα μου φαίνεται βουνό....

----------


## Frozen78

> Εργαζομε σαν ελευθερος επαγγελματιας..εσυ?


Σε Τράπεζα δουλεύω!Σήμερα δεν την παλεύω με τίποτα!

----------


## dcat

Δε ξέρω καταρχήν πρέπει να βρεθεί από τι προκαλείται όλο αυτό, έχετε ψαχτεί?

----------


## Frozen78

> Δε ξέρω καταρχήν πρέπει να βρεθεί από τι προκαλείται όλο αυτό, έχετε ψαχτεί?


Η γιατρός μου μου έχει πει ότι εφόσον έχουμε αποκλείσει οργανικό αίτιο (έχω κάνει πολλές εξετάσεις), μιλάμε για σωματοποίηση του άγχους, η οποία σε μένα εκφράζεται ως ζάλη, αστάθεια και λοιπά. Για να καταλάβεις, δεν έχω κρίσεις πανικού. Δεν το έχω βιώσει.

----------


## andreas7

> Η γιατρός μου μου έχει πει ότι εφόσον έχουμε αποκλείσει οργανικό αίτιο (έχω κάνει πολλές εξετάσεις), μιλάμε για σωματοποίηση του άγχους, η οποία σε μένα εκφράζεται ως ζάλη, αστάθεια και λοιπά. Για να καταλάβεις, δεν έχω κρίσεις πανικού. Δεν το έχω βιώσει.


Ακριβως τα ιδια και εγω..εχω κανει απειρες εξετασεις..ολα καλα ειναι..οποτε ειναι αγχος..για να το βρεις αυτο πρεπει νσ πας σε ψυχιατρο να κανεις συνεδριες και να βρεις σιγα σιγα αυτο που φταιει..

----------


## dcat

Έχετε θέμα με αυχένα? εγώ αυτό με το άγχος δεν μπορώ να το καταλάβω, έλεος δλδ πόσο μπορεί να μας καταστρέψει.... βαρέθηκα να το ακούω λύση θέλω, όπως και να έχει μας επηρεάζει οργανικά κάπου χτυπάει δλδ, και άντε να έχεις ένα θέμα όταν έχεις πολλά μια σε τρομάζει η ζάλη μια η αρρυθμία αμάν πια. Όλος ο κόσμος έχει άγχος συμπτώματα δεν έχει όμως.. σόρυ για το μίνι ξέσπασμα, κοντέυω να σκάσω περιορισμένη όπως ζω πλέον.

----------


## Frozen78

> Ακριβως τα ιδια και εγω..εχω κανει απειρες εξετασεις..ολα καλα ειναι..οποτε ειναι αγχος..για να το βρεις αυτο πρεπει νσ πας σε ψυχιατρο να κανεις συνεδριες και να βρεις σιγα σιγα αυτο που φταιει..


Πηγαίνω σε ψυχίατρο κανονικά και ενώ είχα δει απίστευτη βελτίωση, από την στιγμή που μου μείωσε την αγωγή άρχισα να γίνομαι ξανά όπως πριν...Μη φανταστείς ότι έπαιρνα μεγάλη δόση. Και τώρα πλέον είναι πολύ μικρή η δόση. Αλλά αυτή επιμένει να μη μου αυξήσει. Δεν έχει και άδικο. Δεν μπορούμε να στηριζόμαστε μόνο στα φάρμακα. Εσύ παίρνεις φάμακα?

----------


## Frozen78

> Έχετε θέμα με αυχένα? εγώ αυτό με το άγχος δεν μπορώ να το καταλάβω, έλεος δλδ πόσο μπορεί να μας καταστρέψει.... βαρέθηκα να το ακούω λύση θέλω, όπως και να έχει μας επηρεάζει οργανικά κάπου χτυπάει δλδ, και άντε να έχεις ένα θέμα όταν έχεις πολλά μια σε τρομάζει η ζάλη μια η αρρυθμία αμάν πια. Όλος ο κόσμος έχει άγχος συμπτώματα δεν έχει όμως.. σόρυ για το μίνι ξέσπασμα, κοντέυω να σκάσω περιορισμένη όπως ζω πλέον.


Dcat οι δικές μου οι ζαλάδες ξεκίνησαν από τότε που ξεκίνησε το πρόβλημα με τον αυχένα μου...Πριν από ένα χρόνο δηλαδή. Έχω σοβαρό θέμα με τον αυχένα και από όσο γνωρίζω και μου λέει και ο νευροχειρούργος μου, οι ζαλάδες προέρχονται και από εκεί. Από τότε που ξεκίνησα να έχω αυτό το πρόβλημα, ξεκίνησε και το άγχος μου. Πριν ήμουνα απόλυτα καλά. Εσύ έχεις θέμα με τον αυχένα σου?

----------


## andreas7

> Πηγαίνω σε ψυχίατρο κανονικά και ενώ είχα δει απίστευτη βελτίωση, από την στιγμή που μου μείωσε την αγωγή άρχισα να γίνομαι ξανά όπως πριν...Μη φανταστείς ότι έπαιρνα μεγάλη δόση. Και τώρα πλέον είναι πολύ μικρή η δόση. Αλλά αυτή επιμένει να μη μου αυξήσει. Δεν έχει και άδικο. Δεν μπορούμε να στηριζόμαστε μόνο στα φάρμακα. Εσύ παίρνεις φάμακα?


Εγω παιρνω το βραδυ μισο χαπακι ρεμερον για τον υπνο.και ργω πηγαινω σε ψυχιατρο αλλα φαρμακα δεν παιρνω αλλα θελω να το παλεψω χωρις..δεν γινετε 
Να ζησουμε την υπολοιπη ζωη μας με φαρμακα..εγω προδωπικα δεν θελω.

----------


## dcat

frozen έχω ευθειασμό και στένωση στον α7.. σε φυσίατρο έχεις πάει πρέπει να σε δεί και να σου δείξει ασκήσεις να κάνεις καθημερινά για να έχεις κάποια βελτίωση....
το καλό είναι ότι δεν έχετε θέματα με καρδιά εννοώντας ταχυκαρδίες έκτακτες κτλ. ούτε εγώ τα θέλω τα χάπια οι περισσότεροι που ακούω βραχυχρόνια έχουν βελτίωση δε γίνεται μια ζωή με χάπια τουλάχιστον όχι από τώρα..

----------


## andreas7

> frozen έχω ευθειασμό και στένωση στον α7.. σε φυσίατρο έχεις πάει πρέπει να σε δεί και να σου δείξει ασκήσεις να κάνεις καθημερινά για να έχεις κάποια βελτίωση....
> το καλό είναι ότι δεν έχετε θέματα με καρδιά εννοώντας ταχυκαρδίες έκτακτες κτλ. ούτε εγώ τα θέλω τα χάπια οι περισσότεροι που ακούω βραχυχρόνια έχουν βελτίωση δε γίνεται μια ζωή με χάπια τουλάχιστον όχι από τώρα..


Συμφωνω απολυτα..ειμαστε νεοι ανθρωποι να παορνουμε χαπια..εχουμε μια ζωη να ζησουμε ομορφη.

----------


## Phatox

> Θεωρώ ότι πρέπει να επισκεφτείς ψυχίατρο μόνο και όχι κάποιον άλλον γιατρό. Σε εμένα τα φάρμακα δεν είχαν παρενέργειες πέραν από λίγη υπνηλία το πρώτο χρονικό διάστημα (9ος/2014).
> Με βοήθησαν πολύ και σκέψου ότι έπαιρνα εξ αρχής μικρή δόση την οποία μου έχει μειώσει κι άλλο πλέον. Η διάγνωση για μένα ήταν Αγχώδης Διαταραχή και όχι κατάθλιψη. Πίστεψε με τα περνάω και εγώ αυτά...


Frozen78 Αγχωδης διαταραχη τι ειναι? να ρωτησω κατι αλλο ειχα κανει 2 τσιγαρα εκεινα τα γνωστα.. αλλα τα ειχα μπερδεψει με ρακι, ρετσινα-μπυρα.. μετα απο 10 λεπτα επαθα badtrip και αφου το καταλαβα επαθα κριση πανικου, επειδη και κριση πανικου δεν ηξερα τι ειναι ειχα τα συπτωματα. ταχυκαρδια, μυρμήγκιασμα, αφυδατωση και τρεμουλο ιδικα στο αριστερο μου ποδι που δεν σταματουσε με τιποτα..απο τοτε μεχρι σημερα ειμαι χαλια εχω ζαλαδες φοβαμαι υπερβολικα νομιζω οτι θα πεθανω και ο αερας δεν μου φτανει καποιες φορες.. εκανα αιματολογικες μετα πηγα σε ψυχολογο αλλα δεν του ειπα τι εκανα.. πηγα σε νοσοκομειο εκανα ξανα αιματολογικες και δεν μου βρικαν τιποτα.. να σημειωσω ο ψυχολογος μου εδωσε 2 αντιαγχοτικα αλλα δεν τα πηρα..

----------


## dcat

> Frozen78 Αγχωδης διαταραχη τι ειναι? να ρωτησω κατι αλλο ειχα κανει 2 τσιγαρα εκεινα τα γνωστα.. αλλα τα ειχα μπερδεψει με ρακι, ρετσινα-μπυρα.. μετα απο 10 λεπτα επαθα badtrip και αφου το καταλαβα επαθα κριση πανικου, επειδη και κριση πανικου δεν ηξερα τι ειναι ειχα τα συπτωματα. ταχυκαρδια, μυρμήγκιασμα, αφυδατωση και τρεμουλο ιδικα στο αριστερο μου ποδι που δεν σταματουσε με τιποτα..απο τοτε μεχρι σημερα ειμαι χαλια εχω ζαλαδες φοβαμαι υπερβολικα νομιζω οτι θα πεθανω και ο αερας δεν μου φτανει καποιες φορες.. εκανα αιματολογικες μετα πηγα σε ψυχολογο αλλα δεν του ειπα τι εκανα.. πηγα σε νοσοκομειο εκανα ξανα αιματολογικες και δεν μου βρικαν τιποτα.. να σημειωσω ο ψυχολογος μου εδωσε 2 αντιαγχοτικα αλλα δεν τα πηρα..


Μη βασανίζεσαι ρωτώντας και ξαναρωτώντας, ακριβώς ίδια περίπτωση σου είπα ήταν το παιδί που σου έγραψε στο θέμα σου, προσπάθησε να είσαι ήρεμος και κάνε αυτά που σου είπαμε.

----------


## AlxX_GGMU3

Έστω και αρκετά καθυστερημένα ευχαριστώ όλους για τις απαντήσεις σας...Έχουν περάσει αρκετοί μήνες από τότε που ανέβασα το θέμα απλά μετά από μια σύντομη συνομιλία που είχα με τον φροζεν,είδα ότι δεν είχε σχολιάσει κάποιος άλλος τις επόμενες μέρες και σταμάτησα να το κοιτάω...Μπήκα τώρα μετά από καιρό και είδα ότι τελικά γράφτηκαν και άλλες απαντήσεις...
Λοιπόν και πάλι ευχαριστώ όλους σας...
Όσο για μένα είμαι περίπου στα ίδια,αδυναμία και ζάλη,βαρύ κεφάλι κτλ υπάρχει σχεδόν καθημερινά,με την μόνη διαφορά ότι η τάση για λιποθυμία εμφανίζεται πλέον αρκετά σπάνια έως καθόλου....
Ψυχολογικά είμαι χάλια τελείως με το θέμα των φοβιών μου που είχα περιγράψει τότε στο αρχικό μου κείμενο,φοβάμαι πάρα πολύ για αρρώστιες,νόσους και για την υγεία γενικότερα....
Λεφτά δυστυχώς δεν υπάρχουν για γιατρούς καθώς παραμένω άνεργος,οπότε πέρα από μια αιματολογική που είχα κάνει από τότε που έγραψα και βγήκε ψιλό καθαρή πέρα από δυο μετρήσεις υψηλές(ουρικό οξύ,γμgt)δεν έχω κάνει κάτι άλλο μετά τον νευρολόγο που είχα πάει τότε(είχα κάνει μαγνιτική εγκεφάλου και είχε βγει καθαρή όπως είπα)...Ούτε σε ψυχολόγο έχω πάει παρόλο που θέλω να νικήσω τις φοβίες μου είτε έχω κάτι παθολογικό είτε όχι.....Φοβάμαι και τα φάρμακα
Για να απαντήσω σε κάποιες ερωτήσεις που μου είχατε κάνει τότε....
Dcat Το πρόβλημα με τις έκτακτες συστολές συνεχίζει να υπάρχει απλά αρκετά πιο σπάνια..Πριν 1,5 χρόνο την τελευταία φορά που είχα κάνει καρδιολογικές εξετάσεις μου είχαν πει πως όλα είναι καλά,τώρα δεν ξέρω...
Γέλα πολύ όντως περιέγραψες μια κατάσταση ακριβώς ίδια με την δική μου,έχει τύχει να κοιμηθώ πολλές φορές με τα ρούχα έχοντας στο μυαλό μου πως αν γίνει κάτι να τρέξω ποιο γρήγορα στο νοσοκομείο χωρίς να χάσω χρόνο...
Επίσης είμαι 30 χρονών,μένω μόνος και φοβάμαι όταν μένω μόνος επειδή "μπορεί να μου συμβεί κάτι" πχ καρδιολογικό ή να λυποθημίσω πχ ή να μου κοπεί η ανάσα και δεν θα είναι κάποιος εκείνη την στιγμή να με τρέξει...
Αντρέα ευχαριστώ για τις απαντήσεις σου,είναι μεγάλο βάσανο αυτό που περνάμε φίλε...
Τέλος άλλο πρόβλημα που δεν είχα γράψει τότε και το έχω τον τελευταίο καιρό είναι με τον λαιμό και την αναπνοή μου..Νιώθω να κολάνε φλέματα στον λαιμό,είτε να υπάρχουν στην αναπνοή και να μου την δυσκολεύουν,πολλές φορές σαν να νιώθω ότι πνίγομαι και δυο φορές ένιωσα ότι μου κόπηκε η ανάσα για δυο τρια δευτερόλεπτα...
Το θέμα είναι ότι θα ήθελα πολύ να μην αγχώνομαι για τίποτα είτε είναι ψυχολογικά όλα αυτά είτε όχι,να μην με ενδιαφέρει βασικά αλλά δυστυχώς δεν γίνεται!!
Το έχω ρίξει και στο ποτό τους τελευταίους μήνες γιατί με κάνει να νιώθω καλύτερα,πίνω 4,5 μπύρες την ημέρα...
Αυτά....

----------


## AlxX_GGMU3

Α ξέχασα άλλη μια απάντηση σε μύνημα
:@ΚΑΣΣΑΝΔΡΑ,όχι δεν έχω χαμηλό αιματοκρίτη,κανονικός μου βγαίνει συνέχεια!!

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

αυτο με την αδυναμια κατι μου λεει....
βασικα τρως τιποτα η μηπως εχες χασει κιλα γι αυτο δε μπορεις να σταθεις στα ποδια σου?
αν δε τρως πολυ καλα θα χρειαστεις να κανεις το φαι νοστιμοτερο..

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

τα λεφτα που δινεις για τις μπύρες σου βγαινουν για μια - δυο επισκεψεις σε ψυχίατρο τον μηνα... απλα σκεψου το, αν θες..γιατι αλλη λυση εγω δεν βρισκω για την περιπτωση σου

----------


## katerinakilg

διαβαζω τα μνμ σου AlxX και είναι σαν να ακούω τον εαυτό μου..εγω αυτα με τις αδυναμιες και τις τασεις λιποθυμιας τα εχω τον τελευταιο μηνα..εξετασεις αιματολογικες εκανα τον ιουλιο και καρδιολογικές πριν απο 2 εβδομάδες..καθαρές βγήκαν..εγω όμως ειμαι στα κλαρια που λενε..δεν την παλευω μια..φοβαμαι να κανω οτιδηποτε μονη μου φαντασου ουτε καπνιζω τωρα τελευταια..μπανιο κανω για πεντε λεπτα..κοιταζω παντα να ειμαι ντυμενη οπως λες κι εσυ για να μην πεθανω και με βρουν π.χ με την πετσετα..αν πιω αλκοολ χαλαρωνω..καποιες φορες..καποιες αλλες μου κανει ταχυκαρδια..μεχρι πριν απο λιγο ημουν στα πατωματα..συνηλθα πριν απο κανα διωρο..ετσι στο ασχετο μ επιασε μια ατονια σε φαση να μη μπορω να μιλησω..κι ενα μπερδεμα ενα κενο μεσα στο κεφαλι μου..μη με κραξετε αλλα μολις ηπια ενα ποτηρακι κρασι και μιλησα με εναν ανθρωπο συνηλθα..βεβαια δεν μιλησα περι ανεμων και υδατων αλλα για αυτα που με βασανιζουν..αυτα τα ολιγα..και η ζωη συνεχιζεται..κουραγιο..
α και κατι αλλο..φαντασου οτι βλεπω ανθρωπους να περπατανε στο δρομο να κανουν τα ψωνια τους κι αν ειμαι στη φαση που ημουν πριν (ατονια κλπ)κλαιω με λυγμους γιατι εγω δεν μπορω να το κανω αυτο ενω καποτε μπορουσα..γιατι εγω πρεπει να κανω θεραπεια γι αυτο ενω για τους αλλους ειναι αυτονοητο..τελοσπαντων ας ειναι καλα οι ανθρωποι..ας ειναι καλα ολος ο κοσμος..θα ξαναγινουμε και εμεις καλα.. :-)

----------


## Μερμηγκας

Σου εγραψα ολοκληρο κειμενο αλλα χαθηκε

----------


## girlskoyliki

na koitakseis kai su tin piesh sou prwta kai an de peftei kai exei ws sunepeia na lipothimas tote na pas se psixiatro...den exeis kati allo an exeis kanei oles tis eksetaseis alla apekleise kai to teleutaio tin piesh.....apokleioume ola ta pathologika meta pame sto psixiatro..

----------


## girlskoyliki

katerinaki mou diabase ti parenergeies kanoun ta farmaka pou perneis mipos ftaine auta gia tin atonia pou exeis...den exeis kati na fobasai skepsou egw menw monh mou kai lypothimaw kai alles fores kanw emeto meta apo lypothimia ..apo xamhlh piesh pou fernoun ta farmaka..otan eimai kala odigaw bgainw kanw ta pswnia mou kai fusika kai gw zileuw tous ygieis anhtrwpous pou einai eksw kai trigirnane enw egw exw toso xamhlh piesh..tha ksanaginoume kala opws to grafeis mexri tote de to bazoume katw gelameeee me oti uparxei kalo ...sou grafw kai ponaei to sterno mou kai gelaw  :Big Grin:

----------


## girlskoyliki

mh grafete oti einai agxos episis se kapoion pou de kserete ...mporei na nai ontws h piesh xamhlh h diki tou...to agxos de se ftanei na lupothimiseis otan kaneis mpanaki kai skotodines de fernei...fernei aisthima panikou pou akoloutheite isws apo mia ligothimia oxi kanw mpanio de mporo na stathw trexw na ksaplwsw...

----------


## nikos04

Γεια σου! Ειμαι 18 χρονων και εδω και 2 μηνες περιπου αντιμετωπιζω παρομοια κατασταση με την δικη σου. Ολα ξεκινησαν οταν τελη Φεβρουαριου λογω μιας αντιβιωσης αισθανθηκα εντονη ταραχη και ταχυκαρδια. Δεν το αφησα ομως γιατι τρομαξα και επισκεφτηκα καρδιολογο οπου και με διαβεβαιωσε οτι δεν προκειται για κατι σοβαρο. Αισθανομουν σε καθημερινη βαση απο την ωρα που θα ξυπνουσα μεχρι και την ωρα που θα σηκωνομουν ζαλαδες, ασταθειες κλπ. Ανησυχα και εκανα αιματολογικες εξετασεις οι οποιες ομως δεν εδειξαν καποιο δεικτη ανεβασμενο. Πηγα την καθιερωμενη πενθημερη της Γ' Λυκειου και οταν γυρισα με πλακωσαν ολα τα συμπτωματα μαζι. Αισθανομουν "τσιμπηματα" σε ποδια, χερια, το δερμα στο προσωπο μου τσιτωμενο, ο αυχενας μου πονουσε. Φοβηθηκα και ακομη φοβαμαι παρα πολυ. Πολλεσ φορες ξυπνουσα να παω σχολειο και με πονουσε το στομαχι μου, αισθανομουν ατονια. Πηρα βιταμινες τις οποιες συνεχιζω ακομα οι οποιες με βοηθησαν αρκετα. Ωστοσο, σημερα αισθανθηκα ενα τσιμπηματακι κατω απο το το αριστερο μου ματι. Υποχωρησε για ενα διαστημα το απογευμα και μολις το επανεφερε στο νου μου επανηλθε. Δεν ξερω τι να κανω. Φοβαμαι να επισκεφτω γιατρο και φοβαμαι να μιλησω στουα γονεις μου. Γι' αυτο κατεφυγα εδω. Δεν ξερω αν ολα αυτα οφειλονται σε αγχος. Εχω τρομοκρατηθει πααααααααρα πολυ. Φοβαμαι απιστευτα!

----------


## vickie_victoria

Εχω ακριβως τα ιδια.. Αυτον τον καιρο έχω πολυ αδυναμια πολλες φορες οταν στέκομαι η περπατάω νιωθω τα βηματα μου βαριά κ οτι θα πέσω κατω. Κ εχω καρδιοφοβια θα ξαναπάω καρδιολόγο κ αυτή τη φορα θα λύσω όλες μου τις απορίες κ έτσι ωστε μόλις με πιανει κατι να ξέρω τι ειναι. Εγω μολις κανω λιγο γυμναστική η αγχωθώ κ ανεβασω παλμους φοβαμαι οτι θα πάθω ανακοπή. Εχω την ψευδαίσθηση οτι ζαλίζομαι οτι παραπαταω θολό μυαλο κ ολη μέρα ασχολούμαι με τον εαυτό μου. Και φυσιολογικές αντιδράσεις του οργανισμού με τρομάζουν καταστάσεις που δεν πρέπει να δίνω καν σημασία όπως όταν γυρνάω το κεφάλι μου σκέφτομαι αστραπιαία ότι θα ζαλιστω κ ζαλίζομαι. Είναι η δύναμη της ανθυποβολης. Αν καταφέρουμε να μην ανθυποβαλλομαστε στις αρνητικές σκέψεις κ φόβους μας δε θα τα νιώθουμε αυτά η απλά δεν θα τα δίνουμε σημασία γιατί θα ξέρουμε ότι είναι φυσιολογικά. Εγω επίσης νυστάζω κ είμαι κουρασμένη κ σκέφτομαι γιατί νιώθω έτσι κ γιατί ζαλίζομαι ενώ είναι από τη νύστα.

----------

